# Solved: Computer won't start after cleaning



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Hello,

I've cleaned my CPU box - carefully, using a dry paint brush & compressed air. I was careful to hold the can vertically, to prevent any condensate from forming on the parts. When I connected everything back again, the computer just wouldn't start. There would be absolutely no response, no fans spinning or anything. I had the CMOS configured to enable me to turn the computer on if I pressed any key on the keyboard. Needless to say, that didn't work either.

I've tried taking out my power supply & replacing it with a good, working one. With the same result - computer won't start.

My question is: does it mean my motherboard is dead? Is there a way to ascertain that, to rule out any other problems (maybe a wire got disconnected, or something, though I've checked that already).

Thanks,
Daniel.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You may have knocked loose one or more of the case leads ie the ones from the case to the mb [pw switch, reset, etc] 
Check/reseat all of those. Since you have already swapped in a known good pw supply, I doubt it is the atx pw or aux pw connectors however it does not hurt to reseat those as well.


----------



## Officer Dibble (Oct 24, 2007)

Static build-up in the brush may have killed a component on any part of the motherboard you have brushed. Hopefully it is just a knocked cable though.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I go with CJ. Chances are yo uneed to pull out cards, power leads, anything that comes out, and just put it straight back. Its amazing how the tiniest little touch can do just enough to stop everything working.
Its possible, also that it might have just failed unrelatedly- these things happen. But the reseat is the easiest and most obvious, and hopefully will sort it out.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies, ppl.

I'll try reseating all the components, and if that doesn't work, then I guess I need a new motherboard, right?
BTW - Officer Dibble: I always am very careful about static buildup when cleaing a computer, and I've cleaned quite a few. Before touching the components with my hands or with any tool, I touch the chassis and the casing of the PSU to equalize our potentials. I'm wondering how likely your possible explanation is in view of that. Although one little lapse could be enough to wreak havoc in such a sensitive system, I guess, and that might be what happened. Unless reseating works : )

I'll let you know how it turns out,
Daniel.


----------



## 2000wolf (Aug 18, 2007)

Gulo Luseus said:


> I go with CJ. Chances are yo uneed to pull out cards, power leads, anything that comes out, and just put it straight back. Its amazing how the tiniest little touch can do just enough to stop everything working.
> Its possible, also that it might have just failed unrelatedly- these things happen. But the reseat is the easiest and most obvious, and hopefully will sort it out.


sounds nice suggestion


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Hello again,

Well, reseating the components - I've reseated everything but the CPU- didn't work.
To eliminate the possibility that the power switch in my box has gone bad, I tried putting a jumper on the two pins where the power switch connector from the box usually goes. When I connected everything back and turned on the power supply switch (with the jumper in place) the computer turned on for a few seconds and then fell silent again. I'll remove the jumper & try shorting the two power switch pins with a screw driver, to see if this starts my computer. If not, I guess all the tests I've performed are pointing to the motherboard, right?

Thanks ppl,
Daniel.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

If you hold down the power switch (like you are replicating by leaving the jumper on) it will turn on and go straight off again.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Thought so : ) My neighbour is an IT manager in a big firm, and he had come up with the jumper idea.
So I'll do the test with the screw driver (short the pins for half a second), and see if it turns on. If so, maybe I can just replace the power switch ion the box.
Or maybe I'll go for a new box. This one's been getting on my nerves for years.....


----------



## Natty4 (May 25, 2010)

How many years? Maybe the dust that was holding your power supply together was cleaned out and it fell apart.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

A little over 3 and a half years. And I clean my computer regularly.
And I didn't buy any cheap parts too, mind.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i would take out the motherboard from the case (u say u might replace the case anyway!) 
try one stick of ram at a time, don't attach the harddrive or cd/dvd drives........ just try the bare minimun setup to try and get into the bios........ see if u can borrow a different video card also (ifu don;t have a spare) 
don't give up, been in your shoes many times and triumphed!!!!


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

replay - you mean take the mobo out of the case & put it back in?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

take the mobo out of the case ...easier to solve problems........... u can attempt to startup with a small flat head screwdriver to the 2 power pins


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Lay the motherboard on something like a piece of cardboard to make sure that it isn't going to short on a metal table or something else metal.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

> u can attempt to startup with a small flat head screwdriver to the 2 power pins


Man, that's exactly what I did, and now my computer works just fine again!
I guess what was broken was my power button. I'd configured my CMOS to startup in response to any key being pressed on the keyboard, so I hadn't used that button in a long time. What's funny is that after I'd cleaned it I tried starting it by hitting keys on the keyboard and it wouldn't start. I thought CMOS settings only got restored to default if you took out the mobo battery....

BTW - I'll make sure it's configured to start in response to a keyboard stroke, so that I won't need the button. Any suggestions on how to fix it, though? They don't sell replacement buttons for CPU cases, do they?

And thatnks for all yer help, ppl!
Daniel.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you have a mom and pop type Computer shop near by they might have just what you need. Going to Fry's Electronics might produce a switch as well, if you have one close to you.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

daniel................ this is a excellent case for only $39.99 with a window (see when the dust builds up : ) 
look at the far right and buy from amazon "not" buy.com ........... (edit) buy.com has free ship" too
no tax 
free shipping................. have used may times 
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-RC-310-BWN1-GP-Elite-Window/dp/B0028ACYMC


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

I appreciate the effort, but y'see, I like looking inside a case 'fore I buy one. To see if it offers me all the comforts that I expect from a good case. Like a removable HD racket (mine's got one - neat!), comfortably removable side-panel (check on that one too), a sane way of screwing my optical drives to the chassis (errr, mine filed in that department), and I think I also want it large enough to let me install a passive cooling system for my CPU.

Think I'll buy a switch, hook it to the power pins and have it dangle from the front of my box. It'll be like a battle scar that my computer will bear with honour & pride : )

Thanks for the good advice, people,
Marking it solved,
Daniel.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I am planning on modding my computer by buying a key switch drilling a hole in the side of the case and mounting it so you can only turn on the computer by inserting the car and starting it like a car. Not only does it make it more interesting it also makes it so it is harder for people to get onto it and create havoc with how neat all my programs are.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

Neat! I might go for that too.
But I have a CMOS password - both to enter CMOS settings & to boot the machine. Then my personal (administrative) account and the guest account I have created are both protected by strong passwords. Kinda does the job, I reckon : )


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah sounds good. I think I am mainly doing it for the general idea that it will be like starting a car.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If your present case has a reset button you can connect the leads from that to the power pins on the Mboard. That will save you buying another switch.


----------



## BlackHorseman (Apr 27, 2002)

An idea. But you do need the reset button, rarely, to my good fortune, but you wanna have it handy.


----------

